# Official Spring 2009 kill thread



## turk2di (Mar 1, 2009)

With Florida starting soon, time to get ready to show us the pics of spring 2009 kills


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Guys...Lets keep this as a kill thread only...No congrats or pats on the back on this thread..Thanks...Here is what we have used in the past...

County Killed:

Time Killed:

Type of Weapon/Load Used:

Weight:

Beard Length:

Spur Length:

Story of how it all went down:


----------



## bucky (Mar 21, 2009)

My buddy killed one this morning.habersham.3and half in mag.23LBS.10-3/8 beard.1in spurs.Flew off the roost and that was it.


----------



## fountain (Mar 21, 2009)

wheeler county
9.5" beard
1 3/8 and 1 5/16" spurs
20ga encore
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=322698


----------



## Ranger (Mar 21, 2009)

*Two old hog hunters take gobbler*

Chief 2 Dog and myself set up before daylight. At first light heard a couple gobbler they were about 500 hundred yards or more. I started calling with my raspy ole hen mouth call. We had one show in plowed field. I had my back to field, so Chief 2 Dog was letting me know what he was doing. I gave my call my best sexy call and he came in running. Cheif 2 Dog busted him when got a little nervous. 
835 Mossberg 
9.75 beard
about 1" spurs


----------



## phillip (Mar 22, 2009)

*banks county thunder chicken*

Banks County Thunder Chicken    11 inch beard  1 1/4 spurs  24 lbs    got close to the roost 2 gobblers flew down took a look at the decoy bennelli thunder federal 6 shot spacked him in the head


----------



## Potlicker60 (Mar 22, 2009)

Killed one saturday afternoon 4:30pm in Dooly Co. 11.5" beard, 1&1/2" spurs.  Benelli Nova 3.5" Winchester Extended Range at 50 yds. pics to be added...just found out how to measure spurs correctly...had to change it.


----------



## easbell (Mar 22, 2009)

Wilkinson County, 9:47, 9 inch beard, 1" spurs, 2 year old, gobbled 150 times in almost 3 hours. He wouldn't close the final 15 yrds. Relocated twice, ran the hen off when she came in. 3" Winchester XX #4 shot out of an Rem 870 dropped him like a brick at 35 yrds.

No pics as everybody has seen 2 year old birds.


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 22, 2009)

Took this bird on opening Sunday, the 22nd, in Troup county. Didnt he  ar any early gobbeling but this guy cranked up around 8:30. I set up on him and watched him come through mature pines strutting and triple gobbeling. Shot him @ 45-50 yards with a Remington 870 Super Mag spitting 3 1/2 extended range shoulder thumpers. He sports 10 7/8 " beard and 1" spurs. Shot him @ 9:05   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.m.


----------



## dmc308 (Mar 22, 2009)

>Talbot County
>10:30 AM today
>Browning Gold Turkey Stalker 12ga./ Rem. 3" #5s
>23lbs
>10" beard
>1  1/4" spurs


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 22, 2009)

*wet bird*

North end of Long County...Altamaha Swamp
11" beard  
17lbs
1-1/8"  and 1-3/16" spurs
Winchester 1300
Gobblin' Thunder
#5 Winchester..3" Supreme
43 wet steps
2 gobblers pitched down at around 7:00 am, 100 yds way, across a 30 yard wide slough, a hen pitched down behind me. I was almost exactly between them, she did all the calling, both Gobblers hammering, they talked back and to for about 25 minutes
1st and biggest bird disappeared behind a Tupelo and constantly gobbled......other bird hammered 4 more times. He turned as if he were going away.....I made one cluck, and he turned, broke out into a strut and hammered again.
The turkey gods shined down on me about 7:30 am.  I had to wade the slough waist deep to get him.
41 degrees.....waded back over and measured shot distance with a piece of parachute cord.
It was a sweet cacophony of turkey tunes echoing through the swamp, ended by a loud boom.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 22, 2009)

saturday morning i called up 2 jakes for my girlfriend and she killed one at 5 yards. 5 1/2 inch beard and 3/8 inch spurs.
Sunday morning called up 2 big toms and killed the led bird which had a double beard. 11 1/2 inch and 3 1/2 inch beards, weighed 23 lbs with 1 inch spurs.


----------



## antnye (Mar 23, 2009)

Murray County....Public land
10:00
Mossberg 835 3in hevishot #5, Kicks GT choke
weighed 18.5lbs 
9 inch beard
1"spurs


----------



## Aztec (Mar 23, 2009)

March 21, 2009
Wilkes County
08:05
Rem.870   3" HeavyShot #6
Weight 21.6
Beard 10.5
Spurs 1"
This bird gobbled 1 time at 0730.  I knew he was close so I yelped and clucked a few times and I just waited him out.  He cluck 2 times on the way in and when I saw him he was in full strut.  I had to wait for him to come out from behind a tree before making the 30 yard shot.


----------



## easbell (Mar 23, 2009)

Wilkinson County - Mon @ 7:38. 2 year old, 9" thin beard, 1" spurs. Textbook hunt. Gobbled from the limb at a flydown cackle. Once more 5 min later to some yelps. Hit the ground then fast walkin to the dirty talking. Dropped him at 30 yrds with some old (5 years old) 3" Federal turkey load # 4s out of a Mossburg 835. 

One to go. Then I'm behind the camera.


----------



## Wing Shootin (Mar 23, 2009)

I took a buddy on his 1st Turkey hunt in Houston, County. We had 2 Gobblers,1 in front, 1 behind us. I decided to move toward the 1 in the rear. We walked 100yrs through 10 yr. old planted pines. We stopped and talked about where he might be and I purred a couple of times. I looked over my Buddy's shoulder and Ole Tom was 35 yrds. out in full strut, quiet as a mouse. I almost had a heart attack. I told my buddy to slowly turn around and mount his gun. Tom never saw or heard us. Taken at 8:40 A.M. 3/21/09
9 1/2" beard
1" spurs
20lbs.
Mossberg 935 with 3 1/2" Federal #5 with flight control wad. The wad hit him in the head!


----------



## BERN (Mar 23, 2009)

*Opening Day Blanton Creek WMA*

19 lb 9" Beard 1-1/8" Spurs
Mossberg 925 Heavi 13 #6

Shot at about 7:35 AM

Perfect hunt on a cooperative tom!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 23, 2009)

*Mountain Gobler*


Lumpkin County
8:35 A.M./3-23-09
Mossberg 500 Tricked out for Turkey
Hevi-Shot 3" #6
9.5" Beard
1 1/8" Spurs
Gobbled once.  Came in spitting & Drumming & Strutting
Sorry for the bad pic.  I took a few cell phone shots to send to folks with full intentions of getting a nicer pic with a real camera.  After I cleaned him I remembered I hadn't taken a picture on a real camera!


----------



## BBDJR (Mar 23, 2009)

Laurens County
7:15AM right off the roost
Remington 1187 Super Mag 
Hevishot 3 1/2" #5
19 lbs
10 1/4" Beard
7/8" Spurs
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=323670&highlight=


----------



## bangbang gang (Mar 23, 2009)

Barwick county
8:15am
Remington 20 gauge
25lb.
11in. beard
1in. spurs


----------



## Cat2525 (Mar 23, 2009)

Pinelog WMA
3/21/09
835 Mossberg
3 1/2 federal Mag shok # 5
9 1/2 beard
3/4  spurs


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Mar 23, 2009)

morgan county
9:30 ish
benelli nova 12 gauge nitro ammo 2's4's6's
23 pounds (no joke we weighed him 3 times and checked our scales)
10 and 1/2 inch beard 
1 inch spurs
this is my little brother in the pic i called this one up for him (although had he walked 20 yards in the other direction it would b me in the pic)


----------



## G Duck (Mar 24, 2009)

Satilla River Swamp
Three in One shot
9-1/2", 10", and 10-1/2"
Spurs  1-1/8 and the other two one inch.
870 Super mag, Rhino Treatment Barell
.660 Rhino Choke
3.5" Nitro Ammo Co. 4x5x7.5 Hevishot
35, 37,40yds

Witness phone # available upon request


----------



## woods-n-water (Mar 24, 2009)

upson county, 9 and half inch beard, 1 inch spurs, didnt get fired up until bout 8 15 this morning, but needless to say he was HOT. typical two year old


----------



## Robk (Mar 24, 2009)

Wayne County

Double Beard(18.5 inches total)
1 1/4 spur on one
1 1/8 on the other
Guestimated weight about 20lbs.  lotta fat on that bird.


----------



## Magnum1 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Another Warren Co. Thunder Chicken bites the dust*

Warren County

March 21, 2009

8am

Benelli Nova

20lbs

1.5" spurs

10" beard


This was the biggest of four birds that came into my decoy setup.  Gobbled at first light then went quite around 7am.  All four where drumming.  It sounded like a marching band as they came in to my left then circled around behind me.  Then came out 35 yards to my right.  Super hunt!!!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Mar 24, 2009)

County Killed:Baldwin

Time Killed:6:00pm

Type of Weapon/Load Used:12 gauge Beretta    (3inch) Federal Number 5s  Undertaker choke

Weight:around 18 lbs 

Beard Length:6 inches

Spur Length:1inch and 1 1/8th inch

Story of how it all went down:Seen a couple of hens in the bottom of a food plot. Made the stalk to cut them off and check for the gobbler. Caught sight of him when he turned to corner running staright at me. Was probably like a 15 yard shot


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 25, 2009)

#1-3-15-09 20lb/10.5inch/7/8inch




#2-3-16-09  21.5lbs./12inch/1 1/4inch




#3-3-18-09 22lbs/11.5inch/1 1/8inch




#4-3-24-09 21lbs./9.5inches/1inch


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 25, 2009)

Sawyer Stevens - 8 Years old

Jasper County
March 21, 2009
1:30 PM
Charles Daly YM 20 GA
Federal Supreme #5's
23 Yards
Eastman Blind
Bipod Shooting sticks
Home made box call & Primos mouth call

8 1/2" Beard
7/8" Spurs
19 1/2 lbs


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 25, 2009)

got him at bout 8;15 tuesday morning in grady co. beard 10 7/8  spurs 1 1/4 almost 20 lbs . used 870 with 3''  mag  #6.just was in the right spot an heard him an called bout 2 times on my mouth call an he came in on a string


----------



## NCK (Mar 25, 2009)

*Opening day success!*

Had a great opening day. Got a nice gobbler:

20 lbs - 9.5 inch beard - 1 inch spurs 

Got him outside of Cartersville, and that's all I can say about the location because I was a guest on this one! 

NK


----------



## jwhite (Mar 25, 2009)

*opening day*

I killed one tom at 8:45am. Bird had a 9.5 inch bread, 3/4 inch spurs, and tipped the scale at 23.75 lbs. Put the bird on scale a couple of times to confirm weight. Killed it w/super black eagle II with 3.5 inch xtended  range win. #6 at 30 yards away. Passed on a few jakes with some hens. All of a sudden the tom came running down a 4-wheeler trail to a food plot. He stopped and ran the way he came. I through up and shot him on the run. Two hours later had on gobble at a crow; a friend and I sent up in the same food plot and started calling. 3 jakes came walking out. My friend shot one to get the pressure off. His was at 20yds. He used my nova pump with 3.5 inch win #6. turned out to be a great start. Sorry for no pics. I'm having trouble putting them on the thread.


----------



## tchook21 (Mar 25, 2009)

*killed 2 in one shot*

got 2 in one shot opening morning. One was 21  lbs,          12 1/2" beard with 1 1/2 spurs, other was 19 lbs 11" beard with one inch spurs. Killed in Jenkins County


----------



## Robk (Mar 26, 2009)

Wayne County.

17lb 
2 year old
9 inch beard

Mossberg 935 with Federal Premium Flightwad 3.5in #4's

815 am strutting all the way into 15 feet.

He was spitting the whole way to my Deke's


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 26, 2009)

First couple birds, smooching my buddy and good overall opening weekend....


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 29, 2009)

Long County,
Took a young friend. we both scored:
His bird
10" beard
1-1/8"
1-1/4"
remington 870
#4 winchester supremes
app 17 lbs
my bird:
1" spurs
9-1/4" beard
winchester 1300
#5 winchester supremes
approx 17 lbs
all four of us got wet
watched his bird pitch, strut and breed


----------



## Robk (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Deal Mr Hires.


----------



## G Duck (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Mar 29, 2009)

County Killed: lake, florida

Time Killed: 7:45 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: franchi 12, 3 inch nitros

Weight:18 lbs

Beard Length: 9 3/4

Spur Length: 1 1/4

Story of how it all went down: set up on him and his buddy gobbling on the property line. Finally got this one to commit and leveled him at 15 steps.


----------



## BERN (Mar 29, 2009)

*Struttin' n Drummin'*

Killed this one in Peach County
19.2 lb
1-1/8 spurs
10-1/4 beard

H&R 20 Ga 
Federal Mag Shock #6
Primos Tight Wad Choke
Will Primos Signature Diaphragm Call


----------



## Tom Laubach (Mar 30, 2009)

*Two down in GA*

Waycross - Ware county

3/27/09

6:30 PM  Raining & windy

9 ½" 1" & 7/8" 17 ½ pounds

9 ½" 7/8" & 7/8" 16 ½ pounds

Mossberg 500 

Federal #5

Chased them down a power line

First Georgia birds! 

First two in one season / day!


----------



## typarker69 (Mar 30, 2009)

Monroe Co
7:35am 3/21/09
Mossburg 835 3 1/2 #5
15 lds
5 1/2in
1/2in
Put them to bed Friday night and had about 5 gobbling at me at day break. Two jakes came on in and I was going to pass on then because there was more behind me. Well the ones behind me hemmed up with some hens and strated going the other way. The jakes were still there even after 20 min. so I said I was not going home empty and put the lead to this one.


----------



## typarker69 (Mar 30, 2009)

Monroe Co
7:25am 3/29/09
mossburg 835 3in #5
14 lds
3 ins
knots
It was windy and was using a box call out of a ground blind. We heard some gobble but they were a long ways off behind us. So we were looking out the back of the blind when I turned and saw this jake not thirtys yards straight in front of us. I told my son to look and get ready. Well he laid the hammer down and that bird did not move. It just so happened to be one year to the date from when he got his first turkey (the one above).


----------



## DUKE (Mar 30, 2009)

Cherokee co  03/30/09
10:30
22 lbs
10 1/2 & 7 inc beards
1 3/4 spurs
mossburg 835  3 1/2  #5


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Mar 30, 2009)

first kills of the year! Sunday 22nd at Dukes Creek WMA. 
10 1/4 beard 1 1/4 spurs 24 lbs!!
second kill of the year, Walton County
10 1/2 beard 1 1/4 spurs 21 lbs

My Dad also got his first bird by himself!!
9 1/4 beard 1 1/8 spurs 22 lbs.


----------



## gobblerexpress (Mar 30, 2009)

County Killed:   JASPER

Time Killed:   7:35am

Type of Weapon/Load Used:Super X2, 3.5" Win., 2oz of #4

Weight:   23 lbs

Beard Length:  10.5"

Spur Length:  1.25"


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 31, 2009)

Greene County
1:10 Sunday 3-29
Remington 870 Special Purpose Mag 3 Federal Flite Control #6
20#
10 1/2 Beard
One spir was one inch, the other 3/4

I didn't hear any gobbling in the morning, so at about 11:30 I set up at the edge of a green field.  I would cold call every thirty minutes.  It was pretty windy, so I was using the loudest calls in my vest.  I would alternate between a Primo's box call, and a Cody glass call.  I was using a carbon tipped striker with the Cody call to try and cut through the wind.  At ten minutes after one my bird showed up, and I rolled him.  It was a great feeling.    
It was also bittersweet.  This was the first bird I have taken since my dad passed away in December, and it was difficult knowing I couldn't call him and tell him all about it.


----------



## GAdawgMd (Mar 31, 2009)

County Killed: Appling

Time Killed: 3/21, 8:30 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Benelli 12 ga 3 1/2 inch, Winchester Supreme Turkey load #5

Weight: 19 lbs

Beard Length: 9 inch

Spur Length: 1 inch


County Killed: Appling

Time Killed: 3/28, 7:45 am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: Benelli 12 ga 3 1/2 inch, Winchester Supreme Turkey load #5

Weight: 21 lbs

Beard Length: 11 inch

Spur Length: 1 1/8 inch


----------



## JHannah92 (Mar 31, 2009)

3/30/09
Harris County
11:15 am
10" beard
3/4" spurs
19 lbs


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 1, 2009)

Very unique coloring


----------



## ccleroy (Apr 1, 2009)

Went this morning for the upstate opener with a friends father........tagged along for the calling and ended up calling in 4 longbeards to the decoys and taking one along with him on video which will be posted shortly to make my season and called in another for a friend of mine on the way back home after stopping by his farm and getting on hos bird after a fight with a hen......now I'm all on call duty for the rest of the season...........What a awesome season it has been.......All thanks to the Lord through his grace all this is possible......
#1 19/10.25/1inch
#2 18/10.25/1inch
#3 18/10/1inch


----------



## schleylures (Apr 4, 2009)

Axle 93  The son of Ken and Wanda Purdy got first bird this morning.  15 pound three and half inch beard and some nubs. Exciting hunt for first bird killed at 7:15
 Some of ya'll might know his partners in crime. Nicodemus and Dpoole, were both with him at time of kill I do not know who was more excited. I can say that Alex did not remember calling his daddy.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Apr 4, 2009)

Harris County
4/4/2009
Remington 870 
Primos Tightwad Choke
#5's Winchester Xtended Range
dropped him at 35 steps
9 in beard   3/4 in spurs


----------



## antnye (Apr 5, 2009)

Murray County
9 'oclock
mossy 835 kicks gt choke hevishot #6
18lbs mountain bird
10 1/8" beard
1 1/4" spur

Silence in the mountains.  Walked around and called till 
about 8:00.  Bumped 2 hens.  Set up and called them back
in.  One got within 5yds and spooked her when trying to 
take a picture.  Waited and called another 30 minutes.  Got
up to leave, gathered my things and walked up ridge about
150 yds and heard a faint gobble.  Turned around to go set
back up, as soon as I get to tree I set down my gun and
a loud gobble from the ridge next to me.  Turn around and
plop down pull up mask and pic up gun to see 2 birds 
barrelling down the ridge towards me.  From the time I 
heard the gobble till I pulled trigger was probably 3 minutes


----------



## miller14 (Apr 5, 2009)

*My 7 year old son shot his first and second turkey.*

My 7 year old son shot his first turkey (11 inch beard, 1 1/8 spurs, and 22 lbs.) and then shot his second turkey a couple of seconds later. 
County - Franklin
Time    -  11:00 A.M.
Gun/load  -  20 semi - auto with #5's and a kick's choke 
                       tube.
Weight   - 22 lbs.
Beard     -  11 in.
Spurs      -  1 1/8"


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 6, 2009)

*hunter has now killed all big game animals in ga*

Hunter just turned 7 jan 17th he killed his first deer hog and bear when he was 4 now on mar 22nd he killed his first turkey on video.
Union County 
3/4 in spurs 20 lbs and 10 inch beard 
remington 870 express 20 ga no 5 shot


----------



## TenPtr (Apr 7, 2009)

Camden County,GA

4/4/09
Spurs : 1 9/16"
Beard: 10.25"
Weight: estimate 18 lbs


----------



## mark.graham (Apr 8, 2009)

*three beard*

first three beard i,ve killed not very big but could not be happier


----------



## White Stag (Apr 9, 2009)

County Killed: Appling

Time Killed: 8:15am

Type of Weapon/Load Used: 
New England Firearms single shot 12 gauge/ Winchester Supreme Elite Xtended Range # 6's

Weight: Estimated 20Lbs

Beard Length: 10.5 in

Spur Length: 1 in

Story of how it all went down: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=332794


----------



## Brian Groce (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bartow Cty Gobbler*

Bartow County, 6:00PM, 40 Yards 3" #5
8 3/4" beard   1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## huntininmilan (Apr 10, 2009)

tagged out as of last weekend
turkey #1   11" beard, 1 1/8" spurs shot at 1pm was with hens

turkey #2   10  3/4" beard,  1 1/8" spurs shot at 9am was with 2 other gobblers and bunch of hens

turkey #3  11" beard,  1  1/8" spurs shot at 7pm was with 4 hens ...same hens i shot the first bird with in same place!

i was definitely impressed with the new federal premium 3.5  #5 mag shoks thru my benelli super black eagle and full choke ....each of those birds was 50 and 55 steps out and they went down hard!


----------



## boothy (Apr 11, 2009)

Troup County
8:00
Browning Gold w/ 3" winchester ext. range #6
22lbs
10.5
spurs 1" and 1 1/8


----------



## bossgobbler (Apr 11, 2009)

*Texas two times*

Here are the birds I killed in Texas--if you ever get the chance to go, you ought to do it.


----------



## fountain (Apr 11, 2009)

wheeler county
7:15 am 4-11-09
20 ga encore 
8" beard
7/8" spurs





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333625


----------



## hawglips (Apr 12, 2009)

4/6/09
Texas
22 lbs.
9.5" beard
1-3/8" and 1-7/16" spurs


----------



## hawglips (Apr 12, 2009)

4/11/09
North Carolina
9" beard
1" and 3/8" spurs (one spur had been broken off and was growing back)
20.8 lbs


----------



## GAarcher (Apr 12, 2009)

This is my 6 yr old son's third gobbler. He killed two last year at 5 years old. This bird had a 9 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. Weighed 18 lbs. Shot with Youth model 870 Rem Express and #5 Winchesters.


----------



## GAarcher (Apr 12, 2009)

Killed this bird on 4/8/09. Had 9 1/2" beard and 1" spurs. Shot with Rem 870 and #5 Federals. Weighed 19 lbs.


----------



## Sultangobbler (Apr 12, 2009)

*09 sc gobbler*

It's been tough this year all three of my places in SC are struggling with decreased populations of birds.I finally got this two year old after watching him strut for three hens for an hour and a half.He's my first double bearded bird.I called him with a Steve Mann butternut/walnut box and a Herb Hornstra amboyna burl Trumpet . Shane 
17lbs,5.5 " and a 9" beards,.75 spurs


----------



## Sultangobbler (Apr 12, 2009)

*Nc opening day gobbler*

I got this bird in a howling wind using a yelper my good friend Darrel Gibson made . He told me yesterday to take it and kill a bird with it.Well ,that's just what I did!I had been watching a huge bird earlier but he found some hens before he got to me.This guy come in quiet and caught me off guard.I had made myself a good blind so I was able to get situated for the shot.
18.25 lbs,9.25 beard,and 7/8 spurs


----------



## BullRed (Apr 14, 2009)

*#'s 29 and 30*

These 2 birds made # 29 and # 30 for me in my hunting career. Both birds were killed in Hancock county. 

#29 was killed @ 4:00 pm on 3/22/09. He came in the backdoor while I was working another group of birds. Benelli Super 90 w/ remington 3" #4's @ 35 yards. 
weight: 23 lbs. 13oz
beard: 10 1/2"
spurs: 1 1/4"
score: 69.825

#30 was killed 4/11/09 @ 8:00 am. I had setup on a bird on the roost, I called one time and he came right to me. He hungup @ 50 yards because of b-mobile. He didn't like the scene so he didn't hang around. I didn't shoot becuase I was shooting a 20 ga. If had my 12 ga. it would have been lights out. After he left this other bird was still gobbling 400-500 yards away. I went to him and got to within 100 yards. I called twice and he came to me on a string gobbling all the while. I needed a video camera on this hunt because he just gobbled and strutted for a long time. He wanted to be a movie star. @ 35 yards lights out w/ 20 ga. Mossberg 3" # 5's
weight: 20 lbs. 15 oz
beard: 10"
spurs: 1 1/4" ( he broke off the tip ), 1 1/2"
score : 68.4


----------



## Dpsmith (Apr 14, 2009)

*1st of 09*

10 1/2 in beard
1 1/4 spur 1 1/8 spur
3.5 in #4  58 steps


----------



## hawglips (Apr 18, 2009)

4-18-09
North Carolina
20.2 lbs.
10-3/4" beard
1-1/16" and 1" spurs


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 18, 2009)

*One less Tom in the world today *

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=336982&highlight=


----------



## BERN (Apr 20, 2009)

*Tagged Out 4/18/2009*

18.5 lb
10.5" Beard
7/8" spurs

Harris County
H&R 20 Ga. Hevi 13 #6 40 yds

Thanks for the great hunt Dave. This was by far the most fun of the three.


----------



## phillip (Apr 21, 2009)

*2nd  turkey*

Banks County gobbler  10 1/2" beard 1" spurs about 19lbs     only gobbler heard this morning ,  sweet talked to him, came in gobbling and double gobbling in about 40 yards then the thunder of the benelli 12 ga with federal 6 shot      game over


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 21, 2009)

killed in Hancock county 
4-19-09
11 1/4" beard
8 1/4" beard
one spur 1 1/16"
one spur broken at 3/4"
only weighed 17.5lbs
got on him when he was on the roost, he had gotten by me the week before so i knew which way he was going and just got him to within 20 yards by 7:45 i was walking out


----------



## Dmealer (Apr 22, 2009)

Wats up wit all the newspapers?


----------



## turk2di (Apr 22, 2009)

First Ky bird:
Date-April 18th,2009
Where- Webster Co Ky
Distance-15yds
Weapon-Mosberg  835/Winchester Supreme 3" #6 shot
Time-7:15am
Beard-9&1/2"
Spur-(r)1"....(L) 15/16th.
Weight 19lbs





Bird #2:
Date-April 21,2009
Where-Henderson co Ky
Distance-15yds
Weapon-Mosberg 835...Winchester Supreme's3" #6 shot
Time-4:30pm
Beard-10&1/2"
Spur-(r)7/8"....(L) 3/4"
Weight-20lbs


----------



## turk2di (Apr 22, 2009)

Dmealer said:


> Wats up wit all the newspapers?


Those that are in a contest need it for verification.


----------



## aztecrider (Apr 24, 2009)

*One down*

11/19/09
19.5 lbs
10 in beard
1 1/8 spurs
Cherokee  County
Distance -45 yds
Weapon-Remington 870...Winchester Supremme XXX, 3.5", #6
Time-2:15pm


----------



## Wing Shootin (Apr 27, 2009)

4/26/09 7:15 a.m.
20lbs.
9" beard
1" spurs
Houston County
Mossberg 935......Federal Flight Control Wad 3 1/2" #5


----------



## dwills (Apr 27, 2009)

*Another one down*

Kansas Rio
4/25/09 8:25 AM
22 lbs, 7 1/4 in beard, 1 inch spurs


----------



## spring (May 3, 2009)

Had a nice bird come in this morning.  11 1/2" beard and 1 1/2" spurs.  

Here's a  pic:


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (May 11, 2009)

*Got this one May 9th on Allen Creek WMA*

21 lbs.
10.5 in. beard
1 5/16 in. spurs


----------



## jaymax (May 17, 2009)

*My 2 bow kills from this year..*

Both 2 year olds..one from a blind and one no blind..both on cam and great vids!!


----------



## billy673 (Jun 7, 2009)

got 2 nice birds so far this year .... going to kansas in oct !

april 11 th ... so fla osceola
10" beard
1 3/8" & 1 1/8" spurs
benelli pump w/ 3 1/2 in rem hi-vel #5 mags
self guided w/ b-mobile struttin tom
10:30 a.m. palmdale florida

april 23rd ... wyoming merriam
8 1/8" beard
7/8" & 5/8" spurs
benelli pump w/ 3 1/2" rem hi-vel #5 mags
www.centerofthenation.com outfitter
self guided / walk n' stalk hunt
11:30 a.m. colony wyoming


----------

